# Steampunk Necron



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I ran across this when looking for Necron info for another post, and didn't find it in the site logs already. There's a few more pics here.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Truly amazing.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, that could actually make me want to play a Necron force


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Shame you didn't claim it to be yours, otherwise I might have stuffed so much +rep down your throat you might have choked on it 

Freakin' amazing.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha thanks C'tan, but that would hardly be ethical. I didn't convert it, only found the posting and wanted to share it.

I feel about the same. I think Necrons are pretty boring, and probably shouldn't have been added to the game. But this guy is a lot more interesting than Egyptianate T-800s terminators.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd argue that, but I've just looked at more of his miniatures and suddenly I absolutely agree.

There is a voice inside my head clawing and screaming at me to go on a mass conversion spree with my outdated Necron force.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, this looks awesome. I'd love to know how he made it so it looks like it's glowing from the inside!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Is that a cryx necrothrall torso?


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> and probably shouldn't have been added to the game.


...now thats just low lol...awesome model though, intricate conversion...i shudder to think about attempting to do an entire army like that...

k:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I always thought they were unfinished, and as they were executed, not very inspired.

I have to say though, this guy impresses the hell out of me.

I think this is my favorite.











And I found his Necrons & Gears Album.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

He's a madman.

A beautiful, wonderful madman.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

:shok: ...wow....that other stuff he's done is incredible...those walker things...crazy


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

This could be a really cool theme pulled off on another army. Steampunk marines for example.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm kind of questioning the materials. 

The amount of it that appears to be made out of cardboard would worry me. Granted they look stellar, but if I were him I'd be afraid they wouldn't hold up to transportation or actual gaming.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Steampunk Necrons! Fantastic find. 

It does make you wonder if any other armies could be punked up. GrimzagGorwazza idea for punked marines could work. Maybe GK's would look good.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

*Starts planning models for the Rumpotorians chapter of space marines*
Rumpotorian= A person who breaks things


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am guessing his board


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

man thats an awsome necron. If I could make them like that I would 100% play necrons.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

They remind me of the clockwork men from Rise of Legends. That's a good thing.


----------



## PwndaBearr (Feb 24, 2011)

These Necrons are absolutely amazing. A friend of mine and I have always talked of doing steampunk 'crons, but we were just going to paint the Brass and paint the joints like wood. What you have done with the Warriors is what we were going to do with the Monolith, so kudos for going above and beyond on these. They look fantastic!

+Rep


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, these are amazing :victory:.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

meh... I think it's gimmicky and takes away from what Necrons should be, and are... These aren't Necrons anymore!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bah, your being boring James. These are nicely done and are original. Steampunked Tau would be interesting.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

It would be, but it just wouldn't fit in the same way. With Necrons it goes perfectly. Ancient, mechanical beings. I can't really see steampunk with the high tech, streamlined Tau...Okay, so the Necrons are more high tech, I know. But different sorts of tech, you know?

If someone did prove otherwise and did make it kick ass, then I stand corrected.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Amazing work and paint job! +rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

steampunk is an entirely different world with different things and the like... just because someone "steampunks" a model doesn't make it cool... steampunk belongs with steampunk. While it is cool, calling it a Necron is all wrong now!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Then all the people steampunking laptops are wrong too?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Mousemuffins is brilliant.

His monolith is a tripod, too. His scarabs are clockwork wind-up spiders.



HorusReborn said:


> meh... I think it's gimmicky and takes away from what Necrons should be, and are... These aren't Necrons anymore!


But that's just it. They aren't necrons, they are N.E.C.R.O.N.s
[ Neutronium Enhanced Clockwork Reciprocating Opponent Neutraliser ]


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> meh... I think it's gimmicky and takes away from what Necrons should be, and are... These aren't Necrons anymore!


Gimmicky like say basing space marine chapters or imperial guard regiments on current real world or historical armies?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep, gimmicky.
Like the "gothic" Imperium of belching fumes and flames on SPACESHIPS.
They fit into 40k fine.

I've seen clockwork marines done (complete with keys in their backs).


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hahaha I'm lovin it... because I don't like them, the smart asses come out of the wood work... especially you Larry.. don't know what the beef is lately, but... As for the rest of ya, yep, 40k is sci fi, but it has rules and boundaries much like Star Trek or should I say it, Star Wars... Storm Troopers come in different types, but add some clock working to them and they sure as shit aren't Storm Troopers are they? What this is, modelling wise is cool, no doubt, and the skill is awesome, however, calling it a necron is like saying Yoda wasn't a Master Jedi...


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't even think of them as Necrons. This guy took a GW miniature range and turned them into something of his own. I'm pretty reserved on some of it, but that Tripod is a frickin' work of art.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> hahaha I'm lovin it... because I don't like them, the smart asses come out of the wood work... especially you Larry.. don't know what the beef is lately, but... As for the rest of ya, yep, 40k is sci fi, but it has rules and boundaries much like Star Trek or should I say it, Star Wars... Storm Troopers come in different types, but add some clock working to them and they sure as shit aren't Storm Troopers are they? What this is, modelling wise is cool, no doubt, and the skill is awesome, however, calling it a necron is like saying Yoda wasn't a Master Jedi...


I'm failing to see how calling down the rules and bounderies line makes any difference. From what i can tell your dislike for the models stems from the fact that you feel that they don't fit with the background of the universe or that they are too different to be considered necrons. I simply don't see how having a victorian styled necron army is any different from having a norse space marine army or a russian imperial guard army. Heck people use themes all over the show with warhammer and this is just another theme. 
If it difinitively said in the necrons codex that all necrons are built to the exact same standard and have absolutely no deviation then you might have a point but the fact that there are several colour schemes shown in the codex and GW encourage conversion of thier miniatures means this simpley isn't the case. 

Your arguement that clockwork stormtroopers wouldn't be stormtroopers is a matter of oppinion and providing that a good enough back story was given to explain why they are clockworked most fan's probabley wouldn't even bat an eyelid. 
If anything your discounting the steamcrons is closer to your own analogy then our argument.
Where we're arguing that diversity should be allowed and has as much a place in the 40k universe as the canon law you appear to be taking the view that if it isn't mentioned it can't exist. 
We are seeing anyone with jedi powers as a jedi whilst you aree arguing that if they haven't got light sabres then they are out.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Thats too cool! I love steampunk!


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I'm failing to see how calling down the rules and bounderies line makes any difference. From what i can tell your dislike for the models stems from the fact that you feel that they don't fit with the background of the universe or that they are too different to be considered necrons. I simply don't see how having a victorian styled necron army is any different from having a norse space marine army or a russian imperial guard army. Heck people use themes all over the show with warhammer and this is just another theme.
> If it difinitively said in the necrons codex that all necrons are built to the exact same standard and have absolutely no deviation then you might have a point but the fact that there are several colour schemes shown in the codex and GW encourage conversion of thier miniatures means this simpley isn't the case.
> 
> Your arguement that clockwork stormtroopers wouldn't be stormtroopers is a matter of oppinion and providing that a good enough back story was given to explain why they are clockworked most fan's probabley wouldn't even bat an eyelid.
> ...


Along this argument, both Warhammer Fantasy and 40k have heavily influenced steam punk technology. Look at the Orks in 40k, for example, or many of the siege engines from Fantasy. Hell, even the old Necron models themselves looked bulky and clockwork. 

The excuse for the newer styled models is that the Necrons have been around for a long time. Whenever a significant number of them have been destroyed, they go back into hiding and build more. As the technology in the galaxy advances, so does theirs. On a dormant tomb world where the Necrons have been in slumber for countless millennium, they would look vastly different from those created on a tomb world that has seen war continuously for dozens of recent years.

I think the idea is brilliant, and slathered the op with reputation oil for the find.


----------

